# Ruinous,unfortunate choices for band names



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Psych & prog only, please.

No metal/metal"prog". 


.......


NGC-4594 "Skipping Through The Night" '67


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

13 Floor Elevators

or is it 13th Floor Elevators ? 13th Floor Elevator?
.................

Electric Toilet - "Hands of Karma".....err summart

................

The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band


......................

Peanut Butter Conspiracy


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> 13 Floor Elevators
> 
> or is it 13th Floor Elevators ? 13th Floor Elevator?
> .................
> ...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dumpy's Rusty Nuts


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On purpose (taken from Naked Gun):

Nice Beaver.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Squirrel Nut Zippers, just to keep the theme going...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Legendary Pink Spots....errr...Dots???


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

UK Prog rock - "*Public Foot the Roman*"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye. odd choice for a band name. 

After all these years, still have no idea what it means if, like Dylan's book, "Tarantula", anything whatsoever.




....

Back to Legendary Pink DOTS: It shouldn't be confusing if you are reminded of the drop of LSD put on pink blotters.

Anyways...you lot must be sleepy or just don't care: no one pointed out that Legendary Pink Wotsits are neither prog nor psych and thus invalid to this thread.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Beacon Street Union

Ultimate Spinach

The Electric Toilet

Mungo Jerry

The The

Strawberry Alarm Clock

The Monkees

Toad The Wet Sprocket

Men Without Hats

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Rejected band names: 
The Cereal Killers
The Apples: Rotten to the Core
The Rice Rodents
The False Positives 
Pinocchio and the Four Liars
The Three Chord Warriors
Subdominant & Submissive 
Toot-and-Come-In
The Neocons & 9/11
The Bare Rapunzels
Vanilla on Rye
80 Proof!
The Gas Emissions
Toothache
The Ape Bandits 
Sproing!
The Four Skins
The Tiny Blue Pills
Glass Wax
The Dead Selfies
Erector Set
True Dissonance
The Brexits
Halfway Zipped Up
I Didn’t Know The Gun Was Lo—
Etc., Etc. & The Repeaters


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This band were on the undercard when The Rolling Stones played in Hyde Park in June 1969 but little seemed to be heard from them thereafter. Perhaps calling themselves Screw didn't help...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I know you requested prog, but we had a punk band around here with the worst name I've heard: Diarrhea Planet.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Mogen David & The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

An embryonic version of Pink Floyd were known briefly as Leonard's Lodgers - probably just as well they moved on.


----------

